
Magic Leap announces largest C round in history - miketucker
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/magic-leap-raises-the-biggest-a-round-in-venture-history/?mbid=social_twitter
======
otoburb
The Magic Leap team(s) directly responsible for the investor roadshow live
demos must literally be delivering mind-blowing experiences for so many
swathes of industry to be this excited.

